# Wie Java-Programm über Batch-file starten?



## ManInBlack (23. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich hab im Forum schon geschaut und es gibt auch einige Beiträge dazu, aber leider komme ich immer noch nicht
weiter.

Ich versuche schon seit Tagen ein Java-Programm per Batch-File zu staren. Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass
Pfade in dem Tool dynamisch sein sollen.

Meine Lösung funktioniert, allerdings nur mit statischen Pfaden:
set path=.;C:\Program Files\JAVA\JRE\1.5.0_07\bin
java  -Djava.library.path=C:\XYZ\calculator\libraries -jar starter.jar


Warum ich Djava.library.path verwende, weil unter libraries dll files sind, die geladet werden müssen.

Weiß jemand, wie ich pfade dynamisch angeben kann?

In einem Ordner (die Bezeichnung ist variable)  befindet sich die bat-Datei. Und in diesem Ordner ist ein weiterer Ordner names calculator.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke + Gruß
ManInBlack


----------



## Fu3L (23. Jan 2009)

```
set PFAD=%cd%
java -classpath %PFAD% -jar %PFAD%\Calculator.jar
```

Das startet ein .jar, das im selben Ordner wie das batch-file liegt.
(Hab auch mal nen Taschenrechner programmiert  :wink: )


----------



## ManInBlack (23. Jan 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort,
leider klappt es noch nicht.

Was gehört denn anstelle von pfad?

Also ziel soll sein, dass ohne Administration das Tool läuft, d.h. wenn ich das
tool in verzeichnis c:\windows oder c:\xyz kopiere, soll bei beiden Fällen
das tool starten.

Vielleicht geht meine Zielvorstellung gar nicht, keine ahnung.
In der IT gibt es auch Grenzen


----------



## Fu3L (23. Jan 2009)

PFAD is ne Variable, in der das Verzeichnis gespeichert wird, in dem man sich grad befindet. Du startest das über das batch-file, es öffnet sich die Konsole und du befindest dich mit der Eingabeaufforderung in dem Ordner, in dem das batch-file liegt. Dann speicherst du den Pfad ab und fügst ihn dann in der nächsten Zeile in deinen Aufruf ein....

Vllt musst du auch vorher noch was anderes aufrufen (Zeile 1):


```
cd /D %~d0%~p0
set PFAD=%cd%
java -classpath %PFAD% -jar %PFAD%\Calculator.jar
```

DAmit wechselt man in das Verzeichnis, in dem sich das batch-file befindet, aber ich denke, da müsste man automatscih din sein (hab auch keine große Ahnung was die Konsole angeht, hab mir das auch nur zusammenkopiert)...


----------



## ManInBlack (23. Jan 2009)

prima idee, schaut auch gut aus.
Bei wird im Pfad eine Leerstelle hinzugefügt.

set PFAD=%cd% 

Das sieht dann so aus:
"C:\XYZ\ calculator"

nach XYZ\  befindet sich das Leerzeichen

Wie könnt ich den wegbekommen?

Hab grad schon ein wenig probiert, aber ich hab keine lösung gefunden


----------



## Fu3L (23. Jan 2009)

Dafür müsstest du zeigen, was du jezz machst, damit man u.U. den Fehler finden kann  :wink:


----------



## ManInBlack (23. Jan 2009)

mach ich

set classpath=.;C:\Program Files\JAVA\JRE\1.5.0_07\bin
set PFAD=%cd% 
java  -Djava.library.path=%PFAD%\calculator\libraries -jar %PFAD%\calculator\starten.jar


----------



## Fu3L (23. Jan 2009)

Da bin ich jezz überfragt  :bahnhof:

Wenn jezz vor dem Backslahs ein Leerzeichen wäre, könnt ich das noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, aber danach is seltsam, weil du ja fest vorgibst: "\calculator"  ???:L


----------



## ManInBlack (23. Jan 2009)

ja, mir ist das auch ein Rätsel.
Aber kein Problem, du hast auf jeden Fall mich schon ein stück weitergebracht.

Vielleicht hat jemand anders noch eine Idee?


----------

